
Front End Performance Checklist - jkaayn
https://github.com/thedaviddias/Front-End-Performance-Checklist?ref=producthunt
======
theironboy
It seems like a comprehensive checklist, although it is still a work in
progress. Hoping the author creates something similar to gtmetrix where anyone
can quickly check and see the recommendations.

~~~
kanakiyajay
Google already has a page speed tool which gives you recommendations and the
actions to be taken.

The sheet has links to npm packages which can be integrated in your workflow.

